# Finally found the solution to creating a canopy on the cheap....



## fusc (Sep 28, 2021)

Been kicking around a few possible donor parts from other things to use as a canopy that wouldn't look ill thought out. When I finally had my Aha moment. Roof section from a pickup camper top. And here's the finished product. And it was free














....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks good, free is always good!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Looks good, free is always good!


Most times but not all the time.


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

Good job thanks for posting.


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

SWEEET !!!


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Plenty of shade and looks OEM in pics….nice


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The OEM canopy costs an arm and a leg. I know I priced one but hard to beat a cab with ac.


----------

